# As Packer fans do we take it too seriously???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

No such thing...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ah......didn't the Packers tell him to leave?We don't want you playing for us anymore?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Ah......didn't the Packers tell him to leave?We don't want you playing for us anymore?


It took you this long to reply Ken?!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I had to think of something.That sign didn't make sense if the Packers told Farve......"We don't want you to play for us anymore,in fact we will pay you $20,000,000 not to play for us."

I think that minister better check with the Big G and get it right.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Farve is a drama queen. I hope he gets carted off the field before the season is over.

I've always hated the Packers, but now, I actually want to see Rogers do good.


----------

